# Data usage



## balanga (Jan 22, 2018)

Is there any way to find out the data usage when using a USB modem?


----------



## aragats (Jan 22, 2018)

`netstat -ibh`


----------



## PacketMan (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't have any USB based communications ports so I don't know if it will work, but `systat -ifstat 5` is a decent way to display in real time the bps rates, and the total accumulated usage of interfaces.


----------



## iSiek (Jan 23, 2018)

Hmm, I do not know if this port net/vnstat is working fine with USB modems but I believe if this has its own interface, would work fine.
Simple to configure and allows monitoring multiple interfaces.

Regards,
Krzysztof


----------



## Phishfry (Jan 23, 2018)

I use my cellular carriers website. It shows me how much data I have left.


----------

